# I will try this again .It is same pattern different st.



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

Materials

To fit chest
43 cms (17 ins) 
46 cms (18ins)

Length to centre back neck 24cms (9½ ins) 
24 cms (9½ ins)

Sleeve seam 14 cms (5½ ins) 
14 cms (5½ ins)

Balls DK 100g 1
1

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke.

3 buttons

Back

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 63(71) sts, and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1., k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p.

3rd row: as 1st row

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts. k5.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. [40 (40) pattern rows in all]. Mark each end of last row with a colured thread. Work a further 8 rows in pattern.

Next row: k1, [k2 tog] 31(35)times. 32(36)sts.

Leave the sts on a spare needle

Left Front

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to end.

2nd and alt. rows: k5, p to end.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 8 sts, k8.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.

8th row: k5, p to end.

Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. Mark side edge of last row with a colured thread. Work the 8 rows of pattern once more.

Next row: [k2 tog] 18(18) times, k6. 24(24)sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Right Front

Using 4mm needles cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k5, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p to last 5 sts, k5.

Rep these 8 rows 4 more times. Mark side edge of last row with a coloured thread. Work the 8 pattern rows once more.

Next row: k6, [k2 tog] 18(18) times. 24(24) sts. Leave these sts on a spare needle

Sleeves

Using size 3¼mm needles cast on 34(34) sts and k5 rows.

Next row: (inc row) k5(5), * k twice into next st, k5(5), rep from * to last 5(5) sts, k twice into st, k4. 39(39) sts.

Change to size 4mm needles.

Now work the 8 row pattern rows as given for the Back until 5 complete patterns have been worked. Mark each end of last row with a coloured thread.

Work 8 more rows in pattern.

Next row: [k2 tog], 2 (3)times, k29(25), [k2 tog] 3(4) times. 34(32) sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Yoke

Using the long 4mm needles, work across all sts, starting with left front, with wrong side facing. k24(24) sts from left front, k34(32) sts from 1st sleeve, k32(36) sts from back, k34(32) sts from second sleeve, k24(24) stsfrom right frount. 148(148) sts.

Next row: (buttonhole row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k to end

Next row: k.

Commence shaping

1st row: k.

2nd row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: (decrease row) k12,* sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11, rep from * to last 16 sts, sl1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k12 (130 sts).

4th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

5th row: k.

6th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: (buttonhole and decrease row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k8, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k9 rep from * to last 15 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11 (112 sts).

8th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

9th row: k.

10th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

11th row: (dec. row) k10, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k7, rep from * to last 14 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k10 (94 sts).

12th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

13th row: k.

14th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

15th row: (buttonhole and dec. row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k6, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k5, rep from * to last 13 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., p2 tog, k9 (76 sts).

16th row: k5, p to last 5sts, k5.

17th row: k.

18th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

19th row: (dec. row) k10, * k2 tog, k3, rep from * to last 11 sts, k2 tog, k9 (64 sts).

Change to size 3¼mm needles.

20th row: k

21st row: k.

22nd row: k.

23rd row: (eyelet hole row) k5, * y.f., k2 tog, k2 rep from * to last 7 sts, y.f., k2 tog, k5.( I leave this row out, because I don't like neck ties on baby garments).

24th row: k.

25th row: k.

26th row: k.

Cast off.

Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up

DO NOT PRESS

Using a back stitch, join side and sleeve seams as far as the coloured thread. Join remaining section of arm hole. Sew on buttons. Thread Neck Tie through eyelet holes.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for those instuctions, will give that a try. :thumbup:


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

copied this yesterday,thankyou,but is this for the blue one or the white one? Reading through the pattern I thought this was the blue one


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cute sets. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome pattern and thanks for sharing it...


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much, beautiful


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Thank you


----------



## rosefrss (Sep 19, 2012)

Tawney,
Thank you so much for the great patterns; I can't wait to make them!
Do you mind sharing the cute hat and bootie patterns also or did I miss a posting?
Thanks so much!
Rose


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pretty sweater pattern.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you or sharing. Happy new year o you


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I also think it is for the blue one. Can you post the pattern for the hat as well?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Did you already post the directions for the other set? I don't have that site; could you remind me?
Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity, Have a wonderful and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

I copied this pattern yesterday and find it posted again. Is there a pattern for the hat? or booties? Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks for sharing your photos and work.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for adding the pictures to the patterns! It matters so much! They are BOTH lovely! Thank you!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't find the instructions for the white one either and I would love to knit it for my expected 5th great-grandchild. Where can I find it please?


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

The white one is the same pattern only done in the popcorn st.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

That is such a pretty stitch, I don't know that one so I will do a search for it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Where is the other one--I didn't see it!


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

what is y.f.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. Is this for the blue one or white?


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

popcorn stich in knitting or crocheting?
thanks


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke. 



I did notice a problem with the needle sizes. There is no '3 1/4' there are 3 1/8 (size 3), 3 1/2 (size 4) and 3 3/4 (size 5). There ARE 4 1/4 (size 6). Size '8' are 5mm. What sizes did you use?


Wendy


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

3 1/4 is readily available in UK, Australia and NZ, one each of your #3 and #4 would achieve the same thing!

My gauge shows your #6 is closest to our 4mm.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> 3 1/4 is readily available in UK, Australia and NZ, one each of your #3 and #4 would achieve the same thing!
> 
> My gauge shows your #6 is closest to our 4mm.


I knew the size 10 didn't seem right  I'm gonna try this one!

Wendy


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Y.F is yarn forward in hand knitting.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

3.25mm is 3 1/4 as 3.50mm is 3 1/2


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Both outfits are beautiful and exquisitely finished. The babies that wear them are lucky indeed. Thank you for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Love it and once the weather cools down and I once again swap the crochet hook for the knitting needles, I will most certainly be knitting up several of these for the local hospitals.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

THANK YOU! They are both beautiful. Now I have to decide which one to make first. Hmm...


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

marieannetowells said:


> Where is the other one--I didn't see it!


The other one was posted a day or two ago here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134054-1.html


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

What is the different stitch? I've been looking for 50 years for the 3rd stitch - all I see is knit and purl in a different
pattern?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a question. I've glanced at the pattern, and found something I don't undertand. Towards the end, the instructions read: 

"Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up..." etc. 

I don't understand why you'd cast on 150 sts only to cast them off again right away? What am I not understanding??
(Many patterns tell you to read ALL the instructions through before beginning, which is what I usually do.)

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I have a question. I've glanced at the pattern, and found something I don't undertand. Towards the end, the instructions read:
> 
> "Neck Tie
> 
> ...


Hi Gloria

By casting on the 150sts and casting off straight away gives you the length for the neck tie. I suppose you could do your own ie a length of cord made from the yarn, I don't think that is important. Hope this helps?

Pam


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Glory Gee in CT said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. I've glanced at the pattern, and found something I don't undertand. Towards the end, the instructions read:
> ...


Well, Pam, do I feel like a jerk!! See? When they tell you to "...read ALL the directions before beginning..." they don't mean EVERY pattern, 'cuz that'll just get too confusing. Of course, as soon as I read your thread above, it made perfect sense!! I really do thank you many muches, Pam!! Gosh, I am SUCH a dunce!!!
...gloria


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Glory Gee in CT said:
> ...


Heck Gloria, you are not the first nor last hun ha ha. Sometimes our brains as ladies get an overload and need a chance to level out. My best phrase is "Sensory overload" Says it all. Glad to help when I can.

Pam


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

RIGHT..... sensory over-load! That is why I "drop-out" and come back and check... then I can see! Before that, I am blinded to my own stuff, my own self is in the way... can't see it! NO "DUNCES" HERE!=D


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

tawney said:


> The white one is the same pattern only done in the popcorn st.


Love both of them, they are beautiful...
So how do you get the popcorn st from this pattern? and what does this mean p.s.s.o 
I'm thinking purl, or pass slip slip o? really confused with the periods between them...

thanks for sharing your pattern with us, and like the rest of us, would really really love booties and hat pattern too! :lol:


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

never mind...I found it on another pattern...
PSSO = Pass the slipped stitch over (decrease)


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you for your beautiful pattern will definitely give it a go.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you ...love both of them


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. Beautiful!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks to me like there are many variations of the same sweater, to the ladies that posted the pics, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

I love them both but I feel the white jacket would suit a baby boy. Is there any chance of having the pattern for the white top? Thanks


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

on first page of post


marieannetowells said:


> Where is the other one--I didn't see it!


----------

